# Tivo Premier 30-day refund denied



## emanon256 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have had Tivo service for 7 years and have had the HD Tivo since it came out. I decided it was time for an upgrade and purchased a Tivo Premier with lifetime service (Wish I got that on my last Tivo, I would have saved hundreds). 

When it arrived, the audio had issues, and I had Comcast issues. I spend 5 nights in the phone with both Tivo and Comcast. Comcast always said its Tivos problem, Tivo usually said it was Comcasts problem, although Tivo finally said it was broken and I should exchange it or return it. It was only one week since I got it, and since there was a 30 days return policy I decided just to return it as I didnt feel like wasting more time setting up a new one, and I would keep using my old one which still works fine.

I was transferred to Returns and told the address and RMA number etc. After Tivo got my unit back, they e-mailed me and said they will be refunding only the $63.90 purchase price. I called and asked why they are not refunding the full $463.89 I paid and they said the life time service is valid only for the lifetime of the box, and as that box is broken, the life time service has ended. They would not budge. I called back and asked the same question and mentioned that it was within the 30 day return period, this time they told me the refund of the service only applies to new customers, not existing ones, and that I am not eligible for a refund of the $399.99.

I am furious to say the least. I thought the 30 day return policy covered both the box and service. I am at my wits end and feel like I have just been scammed out of $399.99. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The 30 day return policy covers service as well. That is total BS and I would NOT let that go. Call back and ask to be escalated. 

Dan


----------



## quietfly (Sep 3, 2003)

emanon256 said:


> I have had Tivo service for 7 years and have had the HD Tivo since it came out. I decided it was time for an upgrade and purchased a Tivo Premier with lifetime service (Wish I got that on my last Tivo, I would have saved hundreds).
> 
> When it arrived, the audio had issues, and I had Comcast issues. I spend 5 nights in the phone with both Tivo and Comcast. Comcast always said its Tivos problem, Tivo usually said it was Comcasts problem, although Tivo finally said it was broken and I should exchange it or return it. It was only one week since I got it, and since there was a 30 days return policy I decided just to return it as I didnt feel like wasting more time setting up a new one, and I would keep using my old one which still works fine.
> 
> ...


WOW... i'd totally call and get a supervisor, i'd also record the conversation and if they still don't bugde contact your local Attorney General.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, not only the AG but contact the Better Business Bureau as well. I can't believe TiVo would do this?


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

If you paid with your credit card dispute the charges if they won't honor their return policy.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I was an existing customer and recently bought a Premiere XL4 on Amazon.com, buying lifetime service for it when I registered it on TiVo.com. For about 30 days, the lifetime service on that unit indicated that it was refundable on the web page where you can select future plans for the unit.

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/popups/windowpopup-30daymoneybackguarantee_ajax.html

TiVo service

Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days! If you don't absolutely love it, we'll give you your money back. Just call us at 877-367-8486 within 30 days of activating TiVo service to cancel your subscription if you are not completely satisfied. Only initial activations of TiVo service are eligible for this offer. Service renewals and payment plan changes are not eligible for this offer. If you cancel your TiVo service within the first 30 days under this offer, you are exempt from your TiVo service commitment. No early termination fee will be applied in that event. Please see separate return policies applicable to TiVo gift subscriptions and TiVo gift cards.

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivopriceplans/items/plandtls_S00031_ajaxpopup.html

30-day money back guarantee: 30-day money back guarantee applies only to initial activations if canceled within 30 days and the TiVo box is returned for a full refund. If you cancel within 30 days of activation (which is typically the date your order ships), you will receive a full refund if you return the TiVo box within 15 days of cancellation. The shipping charge for the return is at your expense. If you do not return the TiVo box within 15 days of cancellation, you will be charged a "Non-returned Equipment Fee" equal to the MSRP of the TiVo box and applicable taxes, minus the upfront cost of the box. If you change your subscription plan within the first 30 days of activation, you may be charged a fee equal to the MSRP of the TiVo box and applicable taxes, minus the upfront cost of the box, depending on the subscription plan you choose. Service plan renewals and hardware replacements are not eligible for the 30-day money back guarantee.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jano18 said:


> If you paid with your credit card dispute the charges if they won't honor their return policy.


Yeah, contest the charge with the credit card company of TiVo customer service doesn't make it right.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, contest the charge with the credit card company of TiVo customer service doesn't make it right.


Dave,
I agree but if they won't honor their policy it would be the last resort.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I think a brand new Tivo can be used for a week or two before purchasing any plan. Then it will stop recording and nag you to purchase service. I think this is the best way to test a new Tivo.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

jano18 said:


> If you paid with your credit card dispute the charges if they won't honor their return policy.


And if I were Tivo and had already denied him the return and saw that he filed a charge back, I'd blacklist his Older Tivos TSNs so they couldnt be used and I would also stop him from ever being a customer again.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

flashedbios said:


> And if I were Tivo and had already denied him the return and saw that he filed a charge back, I'd blacklist his Older Tivos TSNs so they couldnt be used and I would also stop him from ever being a customer again.


Do you work as a customer service manager for one of the big 3 cellular companies or perhaps Comcrap?


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again. When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service. If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data. We get plenty of business. People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box. If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

flashedbios said:


> Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again.


If I were the customer, I would argue that you failed to fix the issue the first time.



flashedbios said:


> When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service.


That might be one of your rights. I would argue that if you have a sufficient number of chargebacks that you actually have a retaliatory policy in place, there is something terribly wrong with your company.



flashedbios said:


> If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data.


Wow. You guys are walking right on the edge of getting sued. There's a distinction between service refusal and deliberate destruction.



flashedbios said:


> We get plenty of business.


Don't count on that continuing.



flashedbios said:


> People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box.


Tivo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee on both the box and the service. These terms affect the value of the transaction--delete the entire warranty period and observe the effects on sales. Manufacturing products and writing off the portion that are defective is a normal cost of doing business. If too many products are being returned then you probably have a manufacturing problem.



flashedbios said:


> If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


It sounds like you should not have a job interacting with customers in any way.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

flashedbios said:


> Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again. When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service. If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data. We get plenty of business. People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box. If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


 What local shop are you working for?


----------



## quietfly (Sep 3, 2003)

flashedbios said:


> Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again. When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service. If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data. We get plenty of business. People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box. If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


FWIW the willfull destruction of electronic data is at least a misdemeanor in most states, just because the client did wrong to you, doesn't give you license to get back at them. I hope you are just exaggerating.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

flashedbios said:


> Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again. When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service. If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data. We get plenty of business. People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box. If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


Nice to meet you troll - hows life in that cave.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

flashedbios said:


> Actually I work as a computer repair tech at a small local shop, and when people try to bring their computer back because "its doing the same thing again" three weeks later, we charge them again. When people file chargebacks on their cards, we refuse them service. If they file a chargeback while we have their computer, we delete their data. We get plenty of business. People need to learn to read the fine print. His Tivo box had a short lived life, and thats the chance you take with electronics. Why should Tivo lose money? They spent money manufacturing that box. If i were the CSR i would have denied the entire return.


You are very wrong on this one. First, if you ever get caught in the data delete retribution thing, you will have a very large legal problem to contend with.

Tivo advertises a 30 day full refund policy including lifetime service purchased at time of hardware purchase. The OP is well within the policy. If tivo refuses to honor the terms of the purchase agreement, the OP is well within his contractural rights with his issuing bank to contest the incorrect charge for returned merchandise.


----------



## tivosupport_jacob (Nov 19, 2012)

emanon256 said:


> I have had Tivo service for 7 years and have had the HD Tivo since it came out. I decided it was time for an upgrade and purchased a Tivo Premier with lifetime service (Wish I got that on my last Tivo, I would have saved hundreds).
> 
> When it arrived, the audio had issues, and I had Comcast issues. I spend 5 nights in the phone with both Tivo and Comcast. Comcast always said its Tivos problem, Tivo usually said it was Comcasts problem, although Tivo finally said it was broken and I should exchange it or return it. It was only one week since I got it, and since there was a 30 days return policy I decided just to return it as I didnt feel like wasting more time setting up a new one, and I would keep using my old one which still works fine.
> 
> ...


emanon256,

Please let me help you get this resolved.

Give us a call, and ask to speak with a supervisor. The agent will need to collect your account information. Please consider reaching out to us, if we are in error we would love to change that.

Thank you for your time, and your time as a customer. I would have sent you a Private Message but your post count is too low, and this website won't let me due to it's membership policies.

If you want me to reach out to you, you can leave your TSN on this thread, or increase your post count and send me a private message with it.

If the issue has been resolved, great. I just want to be there to help you out if it hasn't.

Thanks for your time as a customer with us and patience regarding this.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If it says "Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days!", then that's actually the subscription they're talking about, because the hardware is not the service.

And the hardware has it's own warranty.

And if the lifetime sub is only in effect until the hardware "breaks", and it was broken before it was shipped to him, then it was never in effect.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

unitron said:


> If it says "Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days!", then that's actually the subscription they're talking about, because the hardware is not the service.
> 
> And the hardware has it's own warranty.
> 
> And if the lifetime sub is only in effect until the hardware "breaks", and it was broken before it was shipped to him, then it was never in effect.


Pretty weak argument when the two are bought together. TiVo will make it right I'd be shocked if they thought they could stay in business otherwise. Common sense screams to take care of this


----------



## MMaleto (Feb 12, 2011)

Please post the outcome of this, interesting post.


----------



## jauburn (May 18, 2006)

Yikes. Reading this experience makes me very reluctant to give tivo any more of my money. The "dude from the computer store" who responded in this thread is downright scary. Glad I don't patronize any computer stores. Jeez.


----------



## DubVBenz (Jul 6, 2012)

what a **** company


----------



## mbates73 (Nov 4, 2010)

tivosupport_jacob said:


> Please let me help you get this resolved. ...


Nice job Jake helping him get this resolved. Your monitoring of these threads is appreciated. :up:

-Matt


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mbates73 said:


> Nice job Jake helping him get this resolved. Your monitoring of these threads is appreciated. :up:
> 
> -Matt


 Huh? Where does is say anywhere here it was resolved? I'd save my "thanks" until there's a definitive resolution posted here by the OP.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

being we have not heard from the OP in a week... I am questioning the validity of this


----------



## PooperScooper (Aug 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> being we have not heard from the OP in a week... I am questioning the validity of this


In forums like this most people only post when something is broken, goes wrong, or are unhappy with something. Once things are fixed or resolved they're happy and move on. This time of year some people tend to be busier than usual, too.

larry


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Huh? Where does is say anywhere here it was resolved? I'd save my "thanks" until there's a definitive resolution posted here by the OP.


That he's here, responding, trying to help resolve it, is probably what he meant.

There's not much one can do though if the OP was just here to complain and never returns to see this (or other helpful replies).


----------

